
Into Thin Air: How I Spent $5,000 on Air and Made Fifty-Year Old Women Swoon - drm237
http://blog.guykawasaki.com/2008/02/into-thin-air-h.html
======
nirmal
Writing down my thoughts in disjointed, syntax-less phrases is usually the
first step to putting together an article, not the last.

~~~
drm237
Would you have read the whole thing if it was a long winded essay in paragraph
form?

I've seem more and more blog posts where this twitter style is used and for
certain situations, it's very effective.

~~~
mwmanning
"for certain situations, it's very effective"

It may be for some, but this isn't one of them. I made it about halfway
through before I completely lost interest, because there was no indication of
the point of the article or where it was going.

This article is a study in tedium.

------
sspencer
How is this even news? Guy Kawasaki is the most outspoken Apple fan in the
world. I just kind of took it for granted that he would buy all kinds of Apple
junk.

To me, the article even had the opposite of the (probably intended) effect.
Instead of thinking how cool and affordable an "Apple lifestyle" is, I just
kind of winced at the idea of spending $5K on that stuff.

------
klein_waffle
Why read Guy Kawasaki? Evangelized product that sold itself, string of
failures since. This article boring Apple fanboyism.

------
edw519
How much do I have to spend to get 2 25-year-old women to swoon?

~~~
ratsbane
You could buy a puppy from an animal shelter. Or you could buy one of the new
Macbooks for each of them. Those would probably have about the same effect.
After all, "two Airs is humane." [argh, sorry.]

~~~
zitterbewegung
Therefore the price is about $500 for the puppy depending on the dog. Then you
have to factor in food costs and checkups to keep the dog looking cute.

~~~
PStamatiou
Come on, adopt a pet. Help out your local animal shelter. Adoption fees are
inexpensive compared to buying from a breeder.

------
alaskamiller
That was excruciating to read through. Being clever only works if it's
actually clever.

------
simianstyle
Am i the only person that thinks Guy Kawasaki is too arrogant for his own
good? I suppose it comes with being a VC though...

~~~
jamesbritt
"Day 32: All three buddies come through. Now have enough serial numbers to
open up a Microsoft distributorship. Install Office 2008 on Air."

Nice one, Guy. Guess it's OK to pirate software and brag about it on your blog
if you can use your influence to glom serial numbers.

------
DarrenStuart
meanwhile I spent nothing and went to a bar and met lots of women :p

Note:When I was younger and before I was married :p

~~~
icky
> Note:When I was younger and before I was married :p

What a lucky guy you are, to have a wife who reads news.yc! ;- )

~~~
DarrenStuart
you never know :p

